# Clinical Strength Deodorants Work Very Well



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2008)

If you are looking for a deodorant that works, the Gillette Clinical Strength and Secret Clinical Strength Deodorants work.  They are a million times better than the Rx.  In fact, you can apply the OTC clinical strength deodorants twice a day if you want to without irritation or danger of infection.

The only con and it's kind of big - these deodorants leave white deodorant marks on your clothing.  I get to the dojang, and see loads of white horizontal marks on my dark tops.  

Some of the pros - I can work out and never, ever smell funky.  My dobok never picks up any odors.  The deodorant also keeps you much drier of course. That can keep yellow perspiration marks at bay.  I don't have any on my dobok - zero. Truth be told, you may only have to apply the stuff once every 24 hours, providing you wash with antibacterial soaps.

Your mileage may vary, but they are worth a try - a little over $7.00 at Wal-Mart/Target.


----------

